# Too cold to make soap - Updated with "pattern"



## MagiaDellaLuna (Jul 5, 2010)

...so I have been knitting instead.

These are fingerless mittens to keep my poor hands from freezing while I sit at the computer.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 5, 2010)

Magia those are pretty but my fingers are what get so cold at the computer  :cry:


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Jul 5, 2010)

rubyslippers said:
			
		

> Magia those are pretty but my fingers are what get so cold at the computer  :cry:



I can't work with "fingered" gloves, so these are the next best thing 
At least they keep my hands from freezing completely and they fit under my gloves when I need to go out so my hands are extra snuggly outside.


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

So cool!  I crocheted myself some fingerless mittens/gloves from a pattern I found on the internet . . . just followed the pattern up to the knuckles and then stopped   They have a faux cable running up the front too!  

Yarn is so much fun to play around with!!!


----------



## ewenique (Jul 6, 2010)

I wear fingerless mittens in winter, too!  And I knit with them on, too.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Jul 7, 2010)

CherryGardenGirl said:
			
		

> So cool!  I crocheted myself some fingerless mittens/gloves from a pattern I found on the internet . . . just followed the pattern up to the knuckles and then stopped   They have a faux cable running up the front too!
> 
> Yarn is so much fun to play around with!!!



I had a lot of fun with these as I have not used sock needles in about 25 years. I have now knitted 10 pairs in different shades and have had very positive feedback from the recipients, so I think there may actually be a market for these 



			
				ewenique said:
			
		

> I wear fingerless mittens in winter, too! And I knit with them on, too. Smile



I tried that, but the sock needles keep getting tangled up in my mittens


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, meanwhile I am getting up at 4 am so I can make soap in cooler temps (heatwave in NE US)

Lovely crochet work!  Very *ahem* handy little gloves for typing in cool weather


----------



## April (Jul 8, 2010)

Heatwave in Southern/Eastern Ontario too. I cannot even think of' making soap since I have no a/c.  It's even difficult to sleep. 

I love your gloves/mittens......can we call them glittens or fingerless,  flittens?  I think you did a great job, I like them very much.  So cute.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Jul 8, 2010)

April said:
			
		

> Heatwave in Southern/Eastern Ontario too. I cannot even think of' making soap since I have no a/c.  It's even difficult to sleep.
> 
> I love your gloves/mittens......can we call them glittens or fingerless,  flittens?  I think you did a great job, I like them very much.  So cute.



I like "Flittens". It sounds quite playful 

The young woman who delivered my EO order saw them and asked whether I would sell her a pair, so I gifted her a pair. She plays guitar and thinks these will be perfect to keep her hands warmer.


----------



## Woodi (Jul 8, 2010)

Love these, Maggie! 

We too are sweltering in 34 celsius degree heat. Enjoy the cool while you have it!

when I feel like whining about how hot it is, I think of January/Feb/March snows....and then the heat seems almost enjoyable


----------



## ewenique (Jul 8, 2010)

Would you mind sharing the pattern for the flittens?


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Jul 9, 2010)

ewenique said:
			
		

> Would you mind sharing the pattern for the flittens?



I do not really have a pattern as such and I know that yarn types and needle sizes differ greatly but I can share what I did.

My first attempt was on normal needles and then I stitched the finished work together, but I did not like the result so I worked the next pair on double pointed sock needles.

What type of needles will you be using ?


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh I need a pair of them for when I am sitting at the puter  they are great!!!!!


----------



## Lesley (Jul 12, 2010)

Lovely. My daughter would adore them


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Jul 14, 2010)

What I did was to knit a sample piece of about 20 stitches in stocking stitch for 20 rows. I then measured around my hand, just above the thumb and calculated that I would need 42 stitches to fit quite snugly.

Cast on 42 stitches and work K1,P1 rib for 12 rows. My first attempt was on normal needles and then I stitched the finished work together, but I did not like the result so I worked the next pair on double pointed sock needles.

Work 7 rows stocking stitch. If you are working on sock needles this is basically Knit each row. This takes you to the point where the thumb starts to protrude from the wrist.

Work 6 stitches, move next stitch to a cable needle and leave at back of work, work next stitch, then the stitch from the cable needle. This "twist" strengthens the thumb split. Work to end of row, then work another 7 stitches. This takes you to the centre of the "twist".

Turn work and continue in the opposite direction until you get to the "twist" or "split." Turn work again.

Continue in stocking stitch until the split is long enough to accommodate your thumb.

On the next K(nit) row when you get to the split, move the last stitch to the right of the split onto a cable needle. Work the stitch to the left of the split, then the stitch from the cable needle. continue in rounds until the work reaches the point where your fingers meet your palm.

Work a few rows of K1, P1 rib.
Cast off Knit wise.
Work loose ends into rib portions.





















I found that it is easier to make a cardboard template so that I know when the pattern must change. This is far easier than counting rows.

The initial pair which I made were a bit short for my liking, so I now continue in stocking stitch to where I initially cast off, then work a few rows of ribbing. The flittens now reach upto the mid point of my fingers, but can still be pushed down quite easily if I need to expose my fingers.


----------



## ewenique (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for posting what you did.  I've made several pairs but have always knit a rectangle and then stitched the short edge together, leaving an opening for the thumb. Now that I know what to do for the thumb opening, I may try kintting in the round.


----------



## Woodi (Jul 15, 2010)

This is so clever, Mag! and thank you for sharing your pattern. It is truly an original.

Did you use multi-colored sock yarn for this? or did you actually keep changing colors yourself? I want to make these for my next project, when the heat wave ends, that is. We're having sunny, 30 to 33 degree weather! unusual for this area.

Your hands look a lot smaller, narrower than mine, so I guess I'll have to do a test too. 

What size needles?


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Jul 15, 2010)

Woodi said:
			
		

> This is so clever, Mag! and thank you for sharing your pattern. It is truly an original.
> 
> Did you use multi-colored sock yarn for this? or did you actually keep changing colors yourself? I want to make these for my next project, when the heat wave ends, that is. We're having sunny, 30 to 33 degree weather! unusual for this area.
> 
> ...



Hi Woodi.
This is the self patterning sock yarn. Much easier than changing colours 
The needle size is gauge 11 or 3 mm. We use the U.K. standard for needles so I am not sure what your equivalent would be.
I would love to see pics when you have made your flittens.

I sold my first pair today too. This was to a fellow soaper who refused to accept them as a gift and insisted on paying for them.


----------

